# getting wax out of clothes?



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Does anyone have experience getting wax out of clothing? I spilled quite a bit of melted beeswax on my favorite worn out home-made flannel shirt. I'm not ready to give it up. Any practical experienced suggestions?


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Freeze and crumble has worked on some cloth for me. Another good method after freeze and crumble is to pour boiling water through until the cloth doesn't feel like it has wax in it. I'm sure there are better ways but I've done both of these with moderate success.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Freeze and crumble and then to get out what's left, place it between two sheets of newspaper and iron it. the wax will melt out of the shirt and into the paper.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Turpentine or mineral spirits (distilled turpentine) will disolve wax, but I've never used it to get wax out of cloth so can't advise on it. I have used it to make wax soft enough to make a good wax polish for unvarnished wooden furniture and wooden handles on tools.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

RayMarler said:


> Turpentine or mineral spirits (distilled turpentine) will disolve wax, but I've never used it to get wax out of cloth so can't advise on it. I have used it to make wax soft enough to make a good wax polish for unvarnished wooden furniture and wooden handles on tools.


I've never done that, wax the wooden handles on tools but that sounds like a great way to preserve the handles and make the tools easier to work with. Thanks for mentioning...


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Don't use solvents to try to dissolve the wax, as that only spreads the wax. Also, freezing only hits the top layer.

Take it from me, who has worked with wax on clothing, the best way is *heat*. 

I've removed the wax from numerous religious garments by using brown kraft paper (you know, grocery bags before the dreaded plastic invasion), and a garment iron. Heat on irons will vary, so try a low setting first. Place the garment on a flat surface (ironing board will do, only avoid the wax being absorbed into the board cover). Place the kraft paper on top of the area to be removed of wax, and slowly move the warm iron on top of the kraft paper. The paper should absorb the melted wax. If the wax doesn't melt well, slowly increase the temperature. For large areas, several sheets of kraft paper will be needed. Let me know how it works...

MM


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I clean wax from just about everything with hot oil. Wax is miscible in oil (e.g. olive) which can be removed with detergent. Try it on a scrap first.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

why not just leave the wax on.... a great reminder of the bees!!!


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am a Maintenance Man in a large candle factory and I get more than my share of wax on me. I find that washing my clothes in hot water gets it out,most of the time. Getting the smell out is another thing!!!!
Good Luck,
Marc


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies. If it was a store bought shirt, I wouldn't bother but it's one of several flannel shirts that my wife made for me years ago and it's my favorite. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

mlewis48 said:


> I am a Maintenance Man in a large candle factory and I get more than my share of wax on me. I find that washing my clothes in hot water gets it out,most of the time. Getting the smell out is another thing!!!!


Yes, simply run the clothes through the HOT water cycle, it magically disappears. I worried about one of my favorite outfits a couple of months ago. This is what I did and it worked on the delicate fabric.

The joys of beekeeping, LOL!!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree with Tia on the ironing method. You may want to use plain newsprint or brown paper bags if the newspaper ink might stain the fabric. You can also use the "industrial" paper towels (the heavy type on a roll). Keep the iron temperature low, be patient, and change the paper often.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

The best method I have found for getting wax out is to cover the wax with brown paper bag and iron over the top of the bag. You will have to keep moving the bag once you see it gets "wet" with wax. Keep doing this until the bag quits getting "wet", then launder as usual. We render our own beeswax and are always getting spilled wax on our jeans and this is what usually works for me. Good luck


----------

